# Motorized Chariot (Rough First Run)



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Here is my Moebius chariot on it's first trial run. It's a rough cut, but I have another one waiting in the box.......





:dude:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Works for me,very cool.


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats awsome...the levels that you guys on here take modeling to are a huge inspiration to me. Did you scratch build the tracks or are the tracks in the kit flexible enough to use?


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I modified the tracks that came with the kit. It was tedius, but worth it. Plastrux Ts. individually cut and glued in place. Sheesh. Still having a few issues with them. I really need the chassis (motor) to be a tad bit shorter. Maybe on the next round.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very slick.

The trailer's cool, too.


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Love it!
Mark


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Probably looks and runs better than the original Irwin Allen's prop model.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This is crazy. I hope you post your methods and materials!!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Terriffic Job!!!! Bravo Love how B-9 lit up as well...Jeff


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely amazing j2man!! Those traks must have just about wore you out getting right. Great job!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I knew sooner or later, someone would attempt that...great job so far:thumbsup:

Z


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Geez, how cool is that!? Very impressive! I'm diggin' that little trailer with the slick lighting package!! Really nice work, and "dare to be different"!


----------

